# ***Official MMAforum Rankings Jan '09***



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

OFFICIAL MMA FORUM RANKINGS FOR JANUARY 2009

Heavy Weight
Champion









1. Fedor Emelianenko (207)
2. Josh Barnett (166)
3. Frank Mir (157)
4. Andre Arlovski (154)
5. Big Nog (124)
6. Brock Lesnar (116)
7. Randy Couture (67)
8. Tim Sylvia (43)
9. Gabriel Gonzaga (36)
10. Fabricio Werdum (31)

The rest of the vote getters in order: Kongo (25) Overeem (22) Aleks Emelianenko (3) Antonio Silva (3) Cain Velasquez (2)

Light Heavy Weight
Champion









1. Rashad Evans (209)
2. Quinton Jackson (173)
3. Lyoto Machida (165)
4. Forrest Griffen (157)
5. Thiago Silva (97)
6. Shogun Rua (95)
7. Wanderlei Silva (72)
8. Chuck Liddel (71)
9. Keith Jardine (42)
10. Dan Henderson (31)

The rest of the vote getters in order: Rich Franklin (14) Antonio Rogerio "Minotoro" Nogueira (11) Luiz Cane (9) Sokoudjou (3) Anderson Silva (2) Babalu (1) Vladamir Matyushenko (1) Ricardo Arona (1)

Middle Weight
Champion









1. Anderson Silva (210)
2. Nate Marquardt (133)
3. Yushin Okami (131)
4. Rich Franklin (108)
5. Robbie Lawler (102)
6. Gregard Mousasi (97)
7. Dan Henderson (73)
8. Matt Lindland (65)
9. Yoshihiro Akiyama (51)
10. Damian Maia  (44)

The rest of the vote getters in order: Tahles Leites (40) Misaki (22) Michael Bisping (17) Paulo Filho (15) Martin Kampmann (10) Chael Sonnen (10) Vitor Belfort (6) Melvin Manhoef (6) Cung Le (3) Jorge Santiago (2) Patrick Cote (2) Denis Kang (1)

Welter Weight
Champion









1. GSP (210)
2. Thiago Alves (182)
3. Jon Fitch (167)
4. Josh Koscheck (144)
5. Jake Shields (101)
6. Diego Sanchez (74)
7. Carlos Condit (63)
8. Matt Hughes (54)
9. Karo Parisyan (49)
10. Mike Swick (33)

The rest of the vote getters in order: Dustin Hazelett (24) BJ Penn (9) Dong Hyun-Kim (8) Matt Serra (5) Nick Diaz (3) Marcus Davis (3) Anthony Johnson (1) 

Light Weight
Champion









1. BJ Penn (208)
2. Eddie Alvarez (156)
3. Shinya Aoki (151)
4. Sean Sherk (139)
6. Gesias Calvancante (119)
6. Kenny Florian (119)
7. Joachim Hansen (115)
8. Tatsuya Kawajiri (43)
9. Takanori Gomi (39)
10. Josh Thompson (19)

The rest of the vote getters in order: Tyson Griffin (13) Satoru Kitaoka (12) Ishida (7) Roger Huerta (4) Sergey Golyaev (4) Joe Stevenson (3) Caol Uno (2) Jamie Varner (1) Gray Maynard (1) Nate Diaz (1) 

Pound For Pound
Champion









1. Anderson Silva (187)
3. GSP (169)
3. Fedor Emelianenko (169)
4. BJ Penn (151)
5. Miguel Torres (99)
6. Shinya Aoki (43)
8. Rashad Evans (42)
8. Lyoto Machida (42)
9. Thiago Alvez (30)
10. Big Nog (27)

The rest of the vote getters in order: Eddie Alvarez (24) Urijah Faber (21) Quinton "Rampage" Jackson (21) Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante (11) Kid Yamamoto (9) Dan Henderson (7) Cain Velasquez (6) Mike Brown (6) Forrest Griffin (5) Mauricio "Shogun" Rua (5) Antonio Rogerio "Minotoro" Nogueira (4) Sean Sherk (4) Frank Mir (3) Josh Koscheck (3) Kenny Florian (2) Jake Shields (2) Andrei Arlovski (2) John Fitch (2) Brock Lesnar (1) Rich Franklin (1) Takanori Gomi (1) Josh Barnett (1)


There are a lot of notes to be made on this months voting but keep in mind that the DREAM event took place AFTER half of the rankings were submitted this time around. To everyone who took the time to submit your votes, thank you! It takes a lot more time than most people realize to compose a rankings list as complete as this one, and 21 forum members took the time to put together their own individual lists which I can tell you is one hell of a chore in and of itself.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks again for doing this. I can't believe that Shogun is still getting ranked despite fighting twice in 2 years and going 1-1. Yes I know he is a potential champion and if / when he gets back to fighting and winning then rank him but now it seems to be the nostalgia vote.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The rankings look pretty good for the most part but why did you have to make the colors look like a rainbow?

Also do you want this stickied?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I put the color in just to make it look better, not so much like a form post. A sticky would be great thanks! I'm open to any suggestions for the layout, whatever would be best I'm game for.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm just cleaning it up so it isn't so long.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Quick but relatively unimportant point but is the Dong Hyun-Kim who got 8 votes differen to the one who got 1 vote?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't see what you're talking about, Denis Kang got one, but I only see Kim up there with the 8 votes.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I don't see what you're talking about, Denis Kang got one, but I only see Kim up there with the 8 votes.


It was there I tells ya!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well done guys, I think the rankings on hear look fairly good. 

Its funny that Aoki got ranked in the P4P list and Alvarez didnt, yet you have Alvarez above Shinya in the LW rankings...again, this has obviously got to be due to the fact that some votes got placed after Aoki beat Alvarez.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

These rankings are a joke it's a popularity contest. One thing is other than beating Tim Sylvia(the worlds most overated HW) what has he done recently to deserve a #1 spot. How is it that Brock is ranked #6 below Big Nog. I get it most of you don't like Brock but that shouldn't be a deciding factor. Big Nog just got his boots dusted by Mir and his only other recent wins were over Sylvia and Herring. Brock's wins over Herring and Couture should be weighted a little better. Werdum shouldn't even be on this list(nuff said). As far as LHW Jardine should be ranked higher than Liddel, and Liddel higher than wandy.At MW Okami shouldn't be higher than Franklin and he shouldn't be as high as he is until he beats a quality opponent(other than Swick).Cung Le should also have his name on the list somewhere. At WW Matt Serra probably deserves to be on this list more than Hughes and Parisyan.Lastly, LW I'm from Philly and we love our fighters but Alverez shouldn't be higher than Aoki and Aoki shouldn't be higher than Hansen. Josh Thompson shouls also be higher than 10th come on. I am well aware of the Pride veteran nuthuggery on this board but it's time to let it go. You can't create rankings from events that are 3 or more years old. Some of these Pride greats aren't so great anymore.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

dblock said:


> These rankings are a joke it's a popularity contest. One thing is other than beating Tim Sylvia(the worlds most overated HW) what has he done recently to deserve a #1 spot. How is it that Brock is ranked #6 below Big Nog. I get it most of you don't like Brock but that shouldn't be a deciding factor. Big Nog just got his boots dusted by Mir and his only other recent wins were over Sylvia and Herring. Brock's wins over Herring and Couture should be weighted a little better. Werdum shouldn't even be on this list(nuff said). As far as LHW Jardine should be ranked higher than Liddel, and Liddel higher than wandy.At MW Okami shouldn't be higher than Franklin and he shouldn't be as high as he is until he beats a quality opponent(other than Swick).Cung Le should also have his name on the list somewhere. At WW Matt Serra probably deserves to be on this list more than Hughes and Parisyan.Lastly, LW I'm from Philly and we love our fighters but Alverez shouldn't be higher than Aoki and Aoki shouldn't be higher than Hansen. Josh Thompson shouls also be higher than 10th come on. I am well aware of the Pride veteran nuthuggery on this board but it's time to let it go. You can't create rankings from events that are 3 or more years old. Some of these Pride greats aren't so great anymore.


Did you vote at all? If not then I suggest you buy a membership, vote on where you think each fighter ranks, then you will have the right to complain about the forum.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Kenny florian 6th? are you people crazy. he is at the very least 3rd.

I hate how overated JZ is, he is like the new Gomi. he hasnt even beat a top 10 opponent, ever. his best win is Uno and that was years ago. Wait i forgot he beat shaolin who is a great fighter but thats still not enough to rank him as high as he is imo. He has the potential to be the best in the world, but you cant rank because of his potential.

i agree with every division apart from the LW division, how you can put JZ, Kawajiri and gomi above Tyson Griffin i do not no. Not even a mention of Frankie Edgar? what is peoples deal with underating the UFC.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

dblock said:


> These rankings are a joke it's a popularity contest. One thing is other than beating Tim Sylvia(the worlds most overated HW) what has he done recently to deserve a #1 spot.


Im confused by this, your saying Fedor shouldnt be ranked #1 for beating Sylvia?



dblock said:


> How is it that Brock is ranked #6 below Big Nog. I get it most of you don't like Brock but that shouldn't be a deciding factor. Big Nog just got his boots dusted by Mir and his only other recent wins were over Sylvia and Herring. Brock's wins over Herring and Couture should be weighted a little better.


Brock has had 3 fights in the UFC and recently beat Couture who had been inactive for just over a year and who was out weighed by a good 40 lbs...Nog has one of THE best resume's in the HW division, you cant just forget about those fights...just cuz Nog loses one fight with a STAPH INFECTION doesnt mean Lesnar should be above him just yet. 



dblock said:


> Werdum shouldn't even be on this list(nuff said).


Completely disagree.



dblock said:


> As far as LHW Jardine should be ranked higher than Liddel, and Liddel higher than wandy.


Agreed, but I think its debatable.



dblock said:


> At MW Okami shouldn't be higher than Franklin and he shouldn't be as high as he is until he beats a quality opponent(other than Swick).Cung Le should also have his name on the list somewhere.


Okami is higher than Franklin due to the fact that some ppl left him off the MW rankings due to his move to LHW. 




dblock said:


> At WW Matt Serra probably deserves to be on this list more than Hughes and Parisyan.


You kiddin, what the hell has Matt Serra done at WW other than beat GSP back in 07'?



dblock said:


> Lastly, LW I'm from Philly and we love our fighters but Alverez shouldn't be higher than Aoki and Aoki shouldn't be higher than Hansen. Josh Thompson shouls also be higher than 10th come on. I am well aware of the Pride veteran nuthuggery on this board but it's time to let it go. You can't create rankings from events that are 3 or more years old. Some of these Pride greats aren't so great anymore.


Again, these rankings were populated before Aoki beat Alvarez so thats why that is, Secondly why should Hansen be above Aoki? let me guess "Hansen beat him"...we could go in circles all day about this, Aoki is 5-1 this year with some impressive names on his list, Hansen is 3-1 with less than impressive fighters on his.

Also, who has Thomson beat to be ranked any higher than say 8-10th??

Everybody does there rankings differently, some give more weight to past accomplishments, some people put weight more on inactivity... but to say that this list is a joke is ridiculous.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

how can u put alvarez at #2 and aoki at #3


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

dontazo said:


> how can u put alvarez at #2 and aoki at #3


Quite simply because these rankings were generated before Aoki beat Alvarez.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ok lol


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

liking the rankings so far some questionable spots but oh well i would say that our rankings are better than most. we rule.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea i agree . but i think in p4p fedor should be #1 ...


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i would agree after he beats arlovski, but silva has been beating people left and right consistantly


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Not the best ones we've had, but the method is sound and will work itself out as more and more people vote.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

rashad in pund for pound no way


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

dblock said:


> These rankings are a joke it's a popularity contest. One thing is other than beating Tim Sylvia(the worlds most overated HW) what has he done recently to deserve a #1 spot. How is it that Brock is ranked #6 below Big Nog. I get it most of you don't like Brock but that shouldn't be a deciding factor. Big Nog just got his boots dusted by Mir and his only other recent wins were over Sylvia and Herring. Brock's wins over Herring and Couture should be weighted a little better. Werdum shouldn't even be on this list(nuff said). As far as LHW Jardine should be ranked higher than Liddel, and Liddel higher than wandy.At MW Okami shouldn't be higher than Franklin and he shouldn't be as high as he is until he beats a quality opponent(other than Swick).Cung Le should also have his name on the list somewhere. At WW Matt Serra probably deserves to be on this list more than Hughes and Parisyan.Lastly, LW I'm from Philly and we love our fighters but Alverez shouldn't be higher than Aoki and Aoki shouldn't be higher than Hansen. Josh Thompson shouls also be higher than 10th come on. I am well aware of the Pride veteran nuthuggery on this board but it's time to let it go. You can't create rankings from events that are 3 or more years old. Some of these Pride greats aren't so great anymore.


Did you buy a membership and vote on the rankings? No you didn't so until you submit your own rankings STFU.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

too bad we didn't have more people submit their rankings ah well another time another day.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Flak said:


> Not the best ones we've had, but the method is sound and will work itself out as more and more people vote.


Exactly. I think the biggest perk to being a paid member is being able to submit your rankings.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy I bought a membership, Now my opinion still stands.

Thank you for offering a counter argument rather than neg reping me. I agree with some of what you said, but how long does past history keep people in the top 10. Wandy has won 1 of 5. and liddel is almost as bad. These guys were great in there day but they aren't now.

OK does my opinion carry anymore weight now?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

ummm i am going to laugh so damn hard when you get banned after buying a lifetime membership

but to be fair just so ya know you should probably wait for people to respond to your post... not get impatient and continue posting.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like these rankings a lot, I would have voted but I obviously can't. But good rankings IMO.

And..dblock...theres an edit button..


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

dblock said:


> Happy I bought a membership, Now my opinion still stands.





dblock said:


> Thank you for offering a counter argument rather than neg reping me. I agree with some of what you said, but how long does past history keep people in the top 10. Wandy has won 1 of 5. and liddel is almost as bad. These guys were great in there day but they aren't now.





dblock said:


> OK does my opinion carry anymore weight now?


That's hilarious. You make a crazy post criticising the paid members rankings piss off several people including a mod and then end up buying a membership just to prove a point. 

Couple of pointers though seeing as it would be a shame for you to waste your money and get banned straight away. Don't double post, let alone triple post cos it clogs up threads and with longer posts like your one earlier it's a good idea to use paragraphs cos otherwise people don't bother reading them. Although if all of your posts are like that one earlier then it's proably better off that people skim over them TBH.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

I apologize for the triple posting, and thank you for correcting me, but is disagreeing with the rankings an bannable offense.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dblock said:


> I apologize for the triple posting, and thank you for correcting me, but is disagreeing with the rankings an bannable offense.


No, but trolling, being rude, and multiple postings should be.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> No, but trolling, being rude, and multiple postings should be.


^^^
This.

Just tone it down a bit, follow the advice you've been given and be a bit more respectful of other members and you'll be fine dblock. 

I still think it's freakin hilarious that you bought a membership just cos of this thread though. I like this kid he's determined.:thumb02:

Actually... ban :bye02:


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't think I was being rude or trolling. I'm just stating that these rankings seem to favor fighters who are at the end of their carreers and not really doing that hot now. Brock Lesnar doesn't deserve to be where he is, but they gave him a shot against a top 5 guy.

Maybe Big Nog had Staph but he shouldn't have fought. I think it's disrespectful to your opponent and the fans to collect the sizable check he got after the performance he gave.

Maybe It's me and I just don't value past accomplishments as much as current ones.

MMA is difficult to judge and rank. That's why rankings differ so greatly from one place to the nextand betting is nearly impossible. Although I would have made a fortune off of UFC 92.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

As a technical matter buying that membership doesn't really give any more weight to your opinion on this particular ranking, however if you submit your rankings on the next one coming up in a couple of weeks it will definitely give you more weight. I just hope you aren't to obnoxious in the rankings thread when you see other peoples rankings.

On a sidenote, I agree with you that past accomplishments get to much weight on some peoples rankings and that does of course reflect in the compiled rankings.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dblock said:


> I don't think I was being rude or trolling. I'm just stating that these rankings seem to favor fighters who are at the end of their carreers and not really doing that hot now.


I didn't say you were being rude or trolling..lol. I was telling you what I thought bannable offenses were.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

dblock said:


> Happy I bought a membership, Now my opinion still stands.
> 
> Thank you for offering a counter argument rather than neg reping me. I agree with some of what you said, but how long does past history keep people in the top 10. Wandy has won 1 of 5. and liddel is almost as bad. These guys were great in there day but they aren't now.
> 
> OK does my opinion carry anymore weight now?


First off don't triple post, it's against the rules. 

Second no your opinion does not matter right now or carry any weight because you didn't submit any rankings this time. If you submit them next time then your opinion will carry some weight.

Third yes you were very rude and you were causing forum disruptions.

Lastly this is the last post on this subject. Everyone discuss the rankings.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Awww yea, my lone Nate Diaz vote. Also for people who say Fedor is p4p king, you should really think of why the p4p rankings were introduced. Anderson and GSP have looked just as dominant as Fedor has recently and both weigh less making them better "Pound for Pound"


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Awww yea, my lone Nate Diaz vote. Also for people who say Fedor is p4p king, you should really think of why the p4p rankings were introduced. Anderson and GSP have looked just as dominant as Fedor has recently and both weigh less making them better "Pound for Pound"


Well actually Fedor weighs less when you consider how big his opponents are. GSP is a big WW, Anderson is a huge MW, and Fedor is probably one of the smallest HW's there is.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea, but all that matters is Anderson and GSP fight at 185 and 170, where as Fedor fights at 205+. No matter what they weigh in the ring or who they fight they fight in weight classes much lower than Fedors.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

ThaFranchise said:


> Yea, but all that matters is Anderson and GSP fight at 185 and 170, where as Fedor fights at 205+. No matter what they weigh in the ring or who they fight they fight in weight classes much lower than Fedors.


If you go by that logic then Torres must be ranked higher than God. 

just because you weigh less doesn't automatically make you better p4p.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Yea, but all that matters is Anderson and GSP fight at 185 and 170, where as Fedor fights at 205+. No matter what they weigh in the ring or who they fight they fight in weight classes much lower than Fedors.


Uh, so?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Yea, but all that matters is Anderson and GSP fight at 185 and 170, where as Fedor fights at 205+. No matter what they weigh in the ring or who they fight they fight in weight classes much lower than Fedors.


That doesn't mean anything. Them fighting at a lighter weight class doesn't mean the competition is better. When you do P4P rankings you are supposed to rank them as if they were all the same weight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Pound for pound is a fighter's skill regardless of weight. For example: If Anderson Silva were a heavyweight, would he be able to beat Fedor? Or if Fedor were a featherweight, would his skills be better than everyone else's in that division?

Basically if everyone weighed the same, who would be the best of them all.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> If you go by that logic then Torres must be ranked higher than God.
> 
> just because you weigh less doesn't automatically make you better p4p.


If Torres had some decent competition and won, he def would be the top of my list. My idea of it has always been if they have similar accomplishments and ability, the lighter guy should be ranked higher, but thats jus my interpretation.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> If Torres had some decent competition and won, he def would be the top of my list. My idea of it has always been if they have similar accomplishments and ability, the lighter guy should be ranked higher, but thats jus my interpretation.


The problem with that is your interpretation is wrong. P4P means everyone weighs the same weight so the fact that the guy is lighter doesnt matter.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, it doesn't matter who's lighter or heavier...in a pound for pound ranking system, everyone weighs the same.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> The problem with that is your interpretation is wrong. P4P means everyone weighs the same weight so the fact that the guy is lighter doesnt matter.


Ouch MJB, put in my place  .


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Ouch MJB, put in my place  .


That's what I'm here for lol.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright I'll concede defeat on this one... but ill be back... and Fedor still aint p4p king either way lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaFranchise said:


> Alright I'll concede defeat on this one... but ill be back... and Fedor still aint p4p king either way lol


Who would you say is?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say Anderson or GSP or BJ are P4P the best.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I would say Anderson or GSP or BJ are P4P the best.


I would definitely say GSP, or B.J. as well.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Anderson was my numero uno followed by GSP and Fedor was 3rd.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The only reason I wouldn't put Silva as No.1 is because I think his wrestling is not as good as the other pound for pounder's, like GSP.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> The only reason I wouldn't put Silva as No.1 is because I think his wrestling is not as good as the other pound for pounder's, like GSP.


Well if we are basing it off of things like that then GSP doesn't deserve it either. He has bad head movement and his striking isn't the greatest. Both of those things are about as bad as not having the best wrestling.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Awww yea, my lone Nate Diaz vote.


I love me some Nate.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Well if we are basing it off of things like that then GSP doesn't deserve it either. He has bad head movement and his striking isn't the greatest. Both of those things are about as bad as not having the best wrestling.


Very true actually, I don't think gsp's striking has shown greatness, or his striking defense, and Silva's has poor take-down defense and his wrestling is iffy...who would you say could do more with their positive attributes then?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Very true actually, I don't think gsp's striking has shown greatness, or his striking defense, and Silva's has poor take-down defense and his wrestling is iffy...who would you say could do more with their positive attributes then?


Anderson Silva

His striking is top notch right now. He has shown time and again that he has the skills to end a fight. He KO'ed a guy who had only had one prior lose in 19 fights and he KO'ed him brutally when people thought that Franklin had heavy hands not to mention all of the other KO's he's had.

Anderson is also a BJJ black belt and is very underestimated on the ground. He trains with the Nog's for BJJ and has his black belt under Big Nog.

If GSP were to fight a good striker with good TDD then he would have a tough time. On the other hand if Silva fought someone with good TD's and striking he would still be dangerous on the ground and deadly on the feet.

I think if they fought Silva would beat GSP.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I think it could go either way...I obviously don't dislike Silva (see sig)..but I think if Silva is taken down, which Gsp can do, gsp could finish the fight from there...but on the other hand Silva does have a dangerous guard which he showed against Lutter, who easily took him down and did nothing. But I think on two different days, it would be two different results.

It's all hypothetical anyway.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Anderson Silva
> 
> His striking is top notch right now. He has shown time and again that he has the skills to end a fight. He KO'ed a guy who had only had one prior lose in 19 fights and he KO'ed him brutally when people thought that Franklin had heavy hands not to mention all of the other KO's he's had.
> 
> ...


Why do you think Silva would beat GSP? He wouldn't be able to defend the TD, and GSP is a legit black belt as well.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I think it could go either way...I obviously don't dislike Silva (see sig)..but I think if Silva is taken down, which Gsp can do, gsp could finish the fight from there...but on the other hand Silva does have a dangerous guard which he showed against Lutter, who easily took him down and did nothing. But I think on two different days, it would be two different results.
> 
> It's all hypothetical anyway.





wukkadb said:


> Why do you think Silva would beat GSP? He wouldn't be able to defend the TD, and GSP is a legit black belt as well.


There's a chance GSP could finish Silva on the ground but GSP doesn't really work a lot of submissions. He usually takes someone down, passes to side control or half guard, and works GnP. Like DP said Silva has a very good guard. For GSP to do what he usually does in a fight he would have to get out of Silva's dangerous guard. I think he would have trouble with that. Plus Silva is tall and lanky. He can get triangles easily because of his long legs. I really think Silva's ground game is highly underrated. GSP is a legit black belt but I think Silva is better.

We also can't ignore the fact that the fights start standing up where Silva is the most dangerous and where GSP has his biggest weaknesses. If I was going to bet on the fight I would bet that Silva T/KO's GSP but not after being taken down at least once.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> There's a chance GSP could finish Silva on the ground but GSP doesn't really work a lot of submissions. He usually takes someone down, passes to side control or half guard, and works GnP. Like DP said Silva has a very good guard. For GSP to do what he usually does in a fight he would have to get out of Silva's dangerous guard. I think he would have trouble with that. Plus Silva is tall and lanky. He can get triangles easily because of his long legs. I really think Silva's ground game is highly underrated. GSP is a legit black belt but I think Silva is better.
> 
> We also can't ignore the fact that the fights start standing up where Silva is the most dangerous and where GSP has his biggest weaknesses. If I was going to bet on the fight I would bet that Silva T/KO's GSP but not after being taken down at least once.


So would you give the advantage to GSP or Silva on the ground?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, I can see why Silva is ranked No.1..but I see the line between him and GSP extremely close.



wukkadb said:


> So would you give the advantage to GSP or Silva on the ground?


I'd give it to Silva, I think he is way to lanky for GSP to control.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> So would you give the advantage to GSP or Silva on the ground?


That's tough and it's very close. I would give a slight advantage to Silva only because I think he has the better BJJ. GSP has better GnP but Silva is too tall and lanky for GSP. I think Silva would be able to submit GSP easier then GSP could TKO Silva with GnP.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Silva is no.1 p4p, but depending on how 09 goes, GSP may pass him imo. 

I have no clue how a fight between them goes. As far as im concerned, that's the biggest possible fight in MMA right now. GSP vs Anderson Silva.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think Georges wrestling would nullify Silva's BJJ if it went to the ground IMO.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for getting this together again as I think its a great part of our forum! Overall the rankings look really good but I know a lot has changed from the Dynamite show and some will be affected by this months cards so looks like we will be updating again in February!

Also to the mods can we get each divisions rankings stickied in the division fighter info sections?


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Thiago Silva no.5 as LHW.....lol really.
Thiago is the most overrated fighter in the UFC imo and is going to get smote by Machida


----------

